# Transferring Ticket Help.



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

What are the two classifications?

Honestly, you are going to get the same answers here as you did from asking other people already. No one knows for sure.

The only person that will truly know is the BA or BM at Local A. Sit down and talk to him. Maybe he will be a decent guy and let you back, or maybe things are tough there and he'll let you live with your first decision.

Generally, going in to talk to the union management is the best thing to do, even in a negative situation. It's the gentlemanly thing to do. It shows respect and it also commands respect.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

What is the status of your ticket in local A? Active? Shelved? Are your international dues paid? 

How long since you've worked in local A? I am aware of a rule (not sure if it's local or international) where if you don't work out of your home local in 4 years, you have to sign book B until you get called from book B, after which you can resume signing book A. 

Any answers to these questions are only going to arm you for the conversation you really need to have with the BA/BM. Wouldn't hurt to dig out the international constitution & local agreement and do some preliminary research.


----------

